# Broadheads



## Allseasonhunt (Jan 26, 2016)

im looking for a fixed blade broad head with the biggest cutting diameter to use with a crossbow. Just haven't had good luck with mechanicals so I'm switching to fixed blade. What's everyone use and experience with?
Thanks


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

check with your manufacturer, some do not work well with fixed, but i must say, i don't really see big cut bh in fixed to much, most tend to be 1- 1 1/8


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Fixed blades and cross bows are generally NOT a match made in heaven. I have helped a few people set up and sight in cross bows and could really never get good performance with standard fixed blades. If you haven't tried Spit Fires (not Spitfire Max though), I'd invest in them and never look back! 
What were you using, and what were your previous results? How far were the shots?
<----<<<


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

I had good results last year with QAD Exodus broadheads. But I wouldn't consider them large by any means. They fly well out of my Stryker 380. Took two nice bucks. One went about 40 yards, the other about 60. Decent blood trails, but not exactly like I've seen out of larger expandables.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

2 things came to mind as I read the OP.. Since when did broadheads have to be big.. Why not mechanicals? 

Many deer have fallen and might. I add fallen quickly with relatively small cutting diameter heads. Also that with improvements in technology many mechanicals are virtually foolproof.

Find one that flies like a dart, use good judgement with shot placement and shot selection and any of them will work.. If you are bound and determined to shoot larger fixed blades out of your crossbow then let me recommend the Slick Trick Magnum or perhaps the G5 Stryker magnum.. I have personal experience with both and both work


----------



## Allseasonhunt (Jan 26, 2016)

Joe Archer said:


> Fixed blades and cross bows are generally NOT a match made in heaven. I have helped a few people set up and sight in cross bows and could really never get good performance with standard fixed blades. If you haven't tried Spit Fires (not Spitfire Max though), I'd invest in them and never look back!
> What were you using, and what were your previous results? How far were the shots?
> <----<<<


Grim reaper whitetail special and I think the crossbow shoots too fast for them to open because multiple times I can only see where one blade opens


----------



## shives (Jan 27, 2011)

Ramcat original Fixed blade 100 grains


----------



## shives (Jan 27, 2011)

If it's a crossbow shoot 125grains it has 1.5 in cut


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

A couple hunting buddy's and I shoot Thunderheads. Never had a problem.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

I use slick trick magnum 125 grain out of my carbon express crossbow. They shoot small enough groups that any deer I miss is on me, unless I hit a branch or something. I have tested them to 60 yards and they are still on the money.. if you have an Xbow that shoots over 330 or so fps you may need a heavier bolt and or broadband. The faster fps bows seem to be less forgiving in my experience.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I used NAP 125 gr Thunderheads with success for a lot of years. This year I am using a hybrid blade on a carbon arrow. I used the Thunderheads on aluminum arrows. If I don't like the results with the hybrid, I will consider going back to aluminums and Thunderheads.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

ridgewalker said:


> I used NAP 125 gr Thunderheads with success for a lot of years. This year I am using a hybrid blade on a carbon arrow. I used the Thunderheads on aluminum arrows. If I don't like the results with the hybrid, I will consider going back to aluminums and Thunderheads.


That's what I use, Thunder heads and aluminum. Those picks of shattered carbon through hands, scare the hell out of me.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Allseasonhunt said:


> Grim reaper whitetail special and I think the crossbow shoots too fast for them to open because multiple times I can only see where one blade opens


This makes absolutely no sense. Grim reaper blades do like to snap shut from momentum after passing through the target medium. But they always open. No such thing as being too fast to open for any mechanical Broadhead.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

take a look at this supplier, give them a call ask for dave, he will set you up..

https://www.simmonssharks.com/


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I have always been a fan of the Simmons line of Broadheads and like the looks of the mako. I wonder how the feral will hold up. I can't stand paying $ 50 bucks for three heads and they end up being one and done. Which seems to be the trend now a days.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

there have been some good critters taken with them mako's and have heard of some landsharks used in xbows, and if you have any questons on quality talk with Dave he will make it right for you guaranteed.


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Montec flies good out of my crossbow and compound but I still always use spitfire because I have had great results with them and they fly perfect out of both my crossbow and compound


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Check out veteran broadheads


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Excalibur Boltcutter, you don't need anything else.
It is 145 gr. but nothing stops it. Shoots awesome, no complaints. My son shot an 8 pt. thru the front shoulders last year and got a complete pass thru. Deer didn't go 40 yards.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

You don't want a large diameter fixed blade head out of a crossbow. The higher speeds a crossbow produces may cause serious flight concerns. A large cut isn't needed to kill animals, under most circumstances. Stick with tried and true lower diameter, accurate heads. Slick Trick Standard, Steelforce Phathead, Shuttle T, etc. Another option is a hybrid like the Afflictor Hybrid EXT. Fantastic broadhead, and highly underrated.


----------

